# Grandma's Bottles



## Samson (Feb 7, 2011)

We recently moved my Grandmother into an assisted living facility and I received her antique bottle collection.  She use to pay her kids a nickle for every old bottle they could dig up whole from an old dump next to their house in Austin Texas.  About half are coca cola bottles from Austin  but the other half seem to be other manufacturers from various cities across the country.  I'm hoping to learn more about these bottles in particular as haven't found any others like them on the internet.  These bottles are all dirty because they sat in a dump for 40 years before she stored them in her barn for another 40 years so the pictures are vague on what you can see.  Most do not have any chips though! Any info about them is much appreciated.

 Up First
 Bottle Says "Columbia Catsup Extra Quality" with its logo in the middle.






 Second - 
 Says " L.C. Arney   New Orleans,  on the Back of the bottle on the bottom it says "D.O.C.224" and a big Capital A on the very bottom.






 Third - Says "Austin Bottling Works Austin, Texas"  Even still has the stopper in the top!










 and Last but not least #4
 Says " McNamara Bros. Candy Manufacturers AUSTIN, TEX


----------



## splante (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome
 looks like you have a few nice bottles,interested in seeing more pictures even the cokes. You are at the right place lots of knowledge available on this website. Like your austin bottling works bottle.
 iam sure you will get more replys here also.
 might try posting your soda bottle on the soda forum on this site



 the following website can help you date your bottle look for the link on the left dating your bottle 

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABBottleBasesSoda.htm


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Samson.  The bottles you pictured are very collectible and date from around 1900 - 1920.  I'm not familiar with the catsup bottle but the other 3 are soda bottles.  I had one of the New Orleans bottles on ebay last month and it sold for $9.99.  That one is the oldest and may go back to 1890.  The Austin bottle with short neck is called a Hutchinson soda and the McNamara is called a crown top soda.  They are not rare but good collectible bottles.
 I am in Victoria, Texas and come to Austin about once a month if you would like to show me the bottles in person.  I can identify them and make an offer if you want to sell the collection or individual bottles.  I've been collecting them for 40 years myself.
 Jay
L G Arny New Orleans La Louisiana Blob Top Soda Bottle


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info!  I'll post more pictures tonight...


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2011)

H.J. Heinz Co  Pittsburgh, PA Trademark





 I dont know what this one is, Has a tree on 1 side and says 1732 on one side of the tree trunk and 1932 on the other.  The other side has a face of someone.









 This one just says " Smile "





 Orange Crush





 This one looks funny because the neck is slightly crooked.  Not one character of writing on the bottle.


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2011)

Says " Two Stores Van Smith Drug Co  Austin, Tex. "






 Says " Maxwell and Spalding Druggists Austin, Texas "





 "Sanitol For the Teeth"





 Dr Pepper


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2011)

" Soda Water Property of Coca Cola Bottling Co Con 6 fl.oz. " with stars around the shoulder,  Pat Nov 27 1923





 Texas Longhorn Coca Cola from Eastland Texas





 " Austin Coca Cola Bottling Co Austin Texas "





 " Hippo Size Soda Water "


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice collection ,the "funny one" with crooked neck ,i think is pepersauce bottle .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome Graham.
 The tree-face should be a 200th birthday of George Washington (the face). The tree might be a cherry tree.


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a awesome looking Orange Crush ACL bottle!!!  (ACL is term used for the painted ladel on the bottle)


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 9, 2011)

The square Coke with stars on the shoulder was a flavor bottle used by the Coca Cola bottling company for flavors other than Coca Cola, like grape or orange soda.  They usually have a town name on the bottom for where they were used.


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2011)

You are right about the CC flavor bottle.  It says AUSTIN, TEX on the bottom.


----------

